# My senior, looking for advice



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

"Golden years" - what a great term.

I'd let her continue to do all she enjoys until/if it causes more distress than a next day limp. I know I like to be a weekend warrior and pay for it on Monday (and sometimes Tuesday).

My senior is full of lumps/bumps/warts etc. He has had the majority of them aspirated and/or biospied and they were benign. FWIW - The vet had never been worried about the warty ones - just the "lumps.

I don't know what the black spots are on her cheek. I have to use a chlorhexadine shampoo on my older guy to keep skin infections and "general nasties" at bay. You could try it and see if it helps.

Victory is a pretty girl. there is a lot of information on here about various supplements and treatments we have tried with our seniors. I'd certainly recommend a good joint supplement to help maintain her joints.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

My "senior" guy is now 10 years and 3 months (turned 10 in June). He is still quite active as well. We also have 2 younger dogs (21 months and 19 months). He has no problems keeping up with them. Some days we wonder who the "puppy" really is. We take them out for at least an hour (sometiimes longer) a day (during the week) and 2 or more hours on the weekends. Most of that time is off leash. I've wondered as well if we're over doing it with him but I feel as long as he wants to go and shows no ill effects of the outings, we'll continue taking him. We've considered leaving him behind when we take the younger ones on the big outings but he always gets so excited and I hate the thought of him not joining us. His last check up showed he was in excellent health and I trust nothing has changed. 

Reno also had a couple of warts that I was concerned about. The vet looked at them and didn't seem overly concerned but did suggest we watch them to see if they get bigger or change color. So far, no change. 

One thing I have noticed...we recently switched our guys to 50% raw food and Reno seems to have double the energy now...he's even put on a few pounds (which I will have to monitor carefully). I do give him a joint/hip supplement every day with his breakfast and find this does help with his mobility.

So I guess until such time as he gives me some indication that he needs to slow down, we will continue with our usual regimen. He appears happy, healthy and still full of life.....just the way I like it!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

If he is not on any joint suppliments, I would put her on some. There are different ones that people use so you might find different recommendations in the senior section or product reviews next to quick links. There are alot of pain killers out there that dont dope them up for them to overdue it just to give them alittle relief when they do overdue it. 
I would let her still run and play like she wants to as long as she feels like it. That will help to keep her young and healthy. Most all goldens get the lumps and bumps, what I would do is to keep a journal of how big they are and where they are, so you can tell if they change. And have your vet write them down in her file.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi there..

My senior girl just turned 10. As a rule, I have all her little bumps checked, just to be sure. She has a couple of fatty deposits and one, well, that we're not sure what it is, but the vet is unconcerned. But for peace of mind, it's always helpful to get reassurance.

As for aches and stiffness, I can so heartily recommend Sashas Blend. It's only available from a vet. It's an all natural supplement made from marine species (warning - it stinks!!). But does it work miracles! I was really sceptical at first. My girl was in a lot of pain - stiff, practically couldn't move after a big swim, and we stopped playing ball in the park. She developed a limp. Four-five weeks after starting the Sashas, I suddenly realized she wasn't stiff or achy, she was jumping up on the bed again, and - most amazing - the limp even went away! She is running and playing ball again in the park. 

Definitely worth talking to your vet as your pup gets older about things to do to keep them comfortable and healthy. This is also a great place for support and advice.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*My Senior boy turned 15 on 8/31.* I have him on Senior Formula Dog food, supplement his meals with fresh fruits and vegetables daily-basically whatever is in season. 

I give him a fish oil table daily, hip/joint supplement tablets, and also pain med twice a day. He has lost a lot of muscle mass/tone in his back legs. His hocks (ankles) are very loose-painful for us to watch him walk, I'm sure they have to bother him. I put braces on them for support, they're called HOCK HOLDERS, which seem to help him a lot. 

We live in a raised rainch-four steps going up to where the bedrooms are. He needs help up the steps and my husband built a ramp for him to go down them. He fell down the stairs three days in a row and will no longer attempt to even go down them anymore. He needs help in and out of the car. 

He doesn't see or hear as well as he use to, but overall for his age, he's doing pretty good. He has lumps, bumps, and fatty cysts on his body that I have checked regularly-about every 4-6 months. Most Vet clinics have a Special Senior Wellness program-check with your Vet Clinic to see what they recommend. 

His activity level has decreased significantly this year-he use to love to go to the beach to go swimming. We had him at the beach one weekend, every time a wave came in, it knocked him down-he was so frustrated, it was heartbreaking. We continue to walk him around the yard now mainly or for very short walks in the street. The main thing we try to do is keep him up and moving so he doesn't get too stiff. 

He looks great for his age, you'd never know by looking at him that he's 15 but his Sugar face gives it away. He's still always in the middle of everything when you're in the kitchen cooking-he seems to forget his legs are stiff or bother him when you are because he's so focused on the FOOD. He never has any problems making it into the kitchen or to you when you're eating. His appetite is still pretty good, especially if you've got Pizza or French Fries his two favorites. 

We know each day we have with him is a very special gift, he's been with us since he was 8 wks. old. There will never be another one like him......

Your Victory girl looks great, she's a pretty red girl.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I have Bonnie and Clyde, who are both now becoming seniors. Bonnie will be 10 in December, and Clyde just turned 10 this months. They both get joint supplements daily along with fish oil on their evening meal. They can both keep up with my 2 15 month old pups. But Clyde has definitely become a bit stiff jointed. While Bonnie can still jump on my bed or the into the car, Clyde needs a little boost. They both have their share of fatty tumors, which are aspirated twice a year. They are both still loving life, and hopefully will continue to for years to come.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

My current senior is Charlie, now a bit over 12 years old. He benefits from things my Bridge friends taught me:

1. Put down rubber-backed rugs on slippery floors that dogs need to cross. Falling hurts and older dogs, especially with arthritis, are prone to falls.

2. Big dogs need strong ramps and step units to help them onto their sofas and in out out of vehicles. We are fond of the ones from Dog Ramps and Pet Steps at Pet Classics™.

Charlie is a cuddle-loving couch-potato Golden and has been for most of his life. He is on meds for hypothyroidism and for seizures. During the winter, he needs meds for arthritis, and he his back legs are getting a bit harder for him to control. He has his share of lipomas, which I do not attempt to map, though I know some members do. 

Our goal now is to control pain and let him enjoy his senior status for as many years as possible. On good days, he still likes to retrieve tennis balls and he has a favorite spot on the back deck where he can lie in the sun and watch the driveway and street. And he still likes to race along the fence in pursuit of fierce bunny rabbits and nervy squirrels. Sometimes he over-does the running and aches a bit afterwards, but all of us make that choice at times.

It breaks my heart that we may not have him much longer, but I try not to let him know that. When he stops enjoying life, he will tell me and I will listen.

Good luck with your Victory girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*RedPin*

RedPIn

Your girl is just beautiful.

My Golden Ret. Smooch is 11 1/2 years old-she had TPLO surgery in March 2009, so I do try to restrict her when she wants to run.


----------



## REDPIN04 (Nov 11, 2008)

sounds like I just stay the course with her and continue to monitor her behavior. She's due for an annual soon so at that point I'll bring up my concerns.

I'm hoping we have a lot of good years left but I also know that anything can happen.


----------



## Mydogsandme (Sep 30, 2010)

*Seniors*

Beautiful girl, you've got there. Close to a year ago, I had to let my best friend of almost 14 yrs, go. Woody was active and without problems up until his last year. I noticed he would begin to limp after our walks. I took him to the vet and we put him on a low dose of prednisone, which helped him immensely. Eventually, time and age caught up with him and he began stumbling, which turned to falling. Woody was dignified in life and his passing was the same. He was wise, gentle, and the kindest dog I have ever met

Even though it's been almost a year, I miss him terribly. Love your girl, as I know you do, and enjoy every day you have with her. They go by way to fast.


----------



## REDPIN04 (Nov 11, 2008)

the one thing I find encouraging is the people that have 13+ year old golden's here. Gives me the warm feeling that I've got more time than what the vet says is average.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

REDPIN04 said:


> the one thing I find encouraging is the people that have 13+ year old golden's here. Gives me the warm feeling that I've got more time than what the vet says is average.


I have had the exact same feeling around here. And as my girl gets older, I feel like there is so much support and knowledge and understanding here. 

And listen to this: my vet has a Golden, too. I think hers is nine (mine is 10) and last time I was in with Tesia she issued a challenge. So she and I are now in competition to have the healthiest, longest-living Golden on earth. "Averages" be ******! :


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sweet Girl said:


> I have had the exact same feeling around here. And as my girl gets older, I feel like there is so much support and knowledge and understanding here.
> 
> And listen to this: my vet has a Golden, too. I think hers is nine (mine is 10) and last time I was in with Tesia she issued a challenge. So she and I are now in competition to have the healthiest, longest-living Golden on earth. "Averages" be ******! :


 
I hope your vet shares with you her "tricks of the trade" as the years pass to make your challenge truly fair! Then I hope you'll share them with the rest of us.


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

My 13 and a half year old, Bridget went to the Rainbow Bridge four weeks ago. In the last year and a half, she definitely slowed down. She had a little box she climbed on to get into the car, and eventually we put a ramp on the front steps of the house. She also stopped jumping on the couch, because she simply couldn't make it. When we went for walks, she usually told me when she had enough. A 15-20 minute walk round the block (off leash) usually was all she could take in the last six months or so. But she still loved to go out and be around people. She also had spondylosis - diagnosed about six months before she died of an inoperable osteosarcoma in her pelvis. I had to send her to the Rainbow bridge two weeks after she was diagnosed. It was heartbreaking. Although she slowed down in her final year, quite a bit, she still was sweet, dignified, loved to go on car rides, visit people and just lie next to me. You'll find you simply adapt to your dog's needs as they age. Enjoy! Victory looks absolutely gorgeous.

Love you always, "Buck Buck"


----------

